# Adding a light to simplicity



## Jwmiller39 (Dec 31, 2019)

I would like to add a light to my simplicity snowblower since it doesn't have one and the majority of my snowblowing occurs in the dark due to the shorter winter days. 

My machine is simplicity model 1695926 with a Briggs and Stratton 15C114-0117-E8 engine. Can someone tell me if my engine is compatible for adding a light? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you look at the stator, part 474A you'll see what the connector should look like. It's usually a whitish color plastic.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...atton-15c114-0117-e8-lawn-garden-engine-parts

It's usually located coming out of the cooling shroud over or near the electric starter.

If you don't have something like this then it's really going to be a lot of work to add a light powered off the engine.

.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

All this chatter about lights on a snow blower. How long are you really out there with it? Unless you're clearing snow for a job, probably not more than an hour at most. So why overthink it?

Get a battery powered light from anywhere you want and duct-tape the thing to the handlebars. Or on top of the auger housing. If you want to get fancy, get one with rechargeable batteries and fashion a mounting bracket for it.

I don't get why so many want to make it so complicated.:smiley-confused013:


----------



## Jwmiller39 (Dec 31, 2019)

WVGuy - not sure what the snow is like for you in WV but here in Northern Minnesota, we get a lot of snow. Plus my driveway is about 100 yards long. I've already got between 12-14 hours on my snowblower this winter and its only the first week of January. 99% of that snowblowing is done in the dark. I've messed around with head lamps and battery powered lights for the last couple years and am sick of dealing with mediocre battery powered lights. Just because a battery light may work for you with less snow and smaller areas to clean up, it may not be ideal for others.


----------



## Jwmiller39 (Dec 31, 2019)

Is this the connector you are talking about?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, that's the typical connector for a snowblower headlight.

How about one of these?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Simplicity...083823?hash=item2f0ea3e0af:g:klsAAOSw3WxaBbfL

The white plug from the headlight pigtail goes to the connector from the engine, and the remaining ring terminal from the headlight pigtail goes to a grounding point.

Also, when I google Simplicity 1695926, it comes up as a lawn mower?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WVguy said:


> I don't get why so many want to make it so complicated.:smiley-confused013:


 Because it's fun...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: Just need to clip off the connector and either install a nice weathertight connection in case you think you'll need to take it apart/pull the engine or just solder and heat shrink a wire going to the headlight.
I haven't found those connectors separately, maybe someone else has.
I searched around for a two wire connector similar to a trailer connector style and ended up buying a group of 10 (best price) This style - - > https://smile.amazon.com/Allstar-Pe...e=UTF8&linkCode=xm2&psc=1&tag=duckduckgo-d-20
I run two wires to the light and ground at one of the engine mounting bolts. 

.


----------



## Jwmiller39 (Dec 31, 2019)

db130 said:


> Yes, that's the typical connector for a snowblower headlight.
> 
> How about one of these?
> 
> ...


Thanks DB. Sorry I had a typo on the model number... its 1695326


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jwmiller39 said:


> Thanks DB. Sorry I had a typo on the model number... its 1695326


Aha! That looks like a valid snowblower model number! :smile2:

Take a look at a nearly identical Simplicity that came with a headlight, model number 1695986:

https://www.powerequipmentdirect.com/Simplicity-1695986/p6838.html

The headlight for it is p/n 1737965YP. There's one on ebay right now for $57.95 + $7 for shipping.

The frames of both snowblowers look nearly identical, it looks like it should work if you're willing to drill a hole for the headlight (if there isn't a hole at that spot already).


----------



## Jwmiller39 (Dec 31, 2019)

Awesome - thank you very much for the help DB! You've been super helpful.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

One more thing... I just looked at the parts manual for 1695326 and there is a headlight listed for it:

1732321SM -> this part number has been deprecated and it has been superceded to 1687723YP.

If you google 1687723YP, it says "This part replaces obsolete part #: 1732321, 1732321SM, *1737965YP* and 1737965."

I'm 99% sure that 1737965YP on ebay will work for you.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> . . . I haven't found those connectors separately, maybe someone else has. . . .


Finding the mating connector for the connector on the machine took me several months of sporadic searching. I eventually found a listing and it had a part number. It turns out these connectors are out there, ebay, amazon and other places. However, they are not inexpensive. If you want one, it's a Briggs & Stratton 390867.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Battery operated, self contained, rechargeable Craftsman 1000 Lumin self contained work Light (LED) bolted to the top of your bucket. Easy peezy. You can buy these under different brand names up to 5000 Lumins more than enough light. Much easier than installing a light bar. Installed mine with wing nuts for easy removal and recharging. Excellent option for smaller machines without an alternator.


----------



## Jwmiller39 (Dec 31, 2019)

BlowerMods1 said:


> Battery operated, self contained, rechargeable Craftsman 1000 Lumin self contained work Light (LED) bolted to the top of your bucket. Easy peezy. You can buy these under different brand names up to 5000 Lumins more than enough light. Much easier than installing a light bar. Installed mine with wing nuts for easy removal and recharging. Excellent option for smaller machines without an alternator.


do you have a link to an example of the kind of light you are talking about?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Jwmiller39 said:


> do you have a link to an example of the kind of light you are talking about?


I don't know what specific light he's referring to, but searching on "Craftsman 1000 Lumin self contained work Light" got the two links below, among others. Seems either one would work.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-1000-Lumen-LED-Portable-Work-Light/1000706048

https://www.amazon.com/CRAFTSMAN-CMCL005B-Task-Light-Bare/dp/B07Y482M15/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3NPHPRT5ONNWC&keywords=craftsman+1000+lumen+work+light&qid=1579046145&sprefix=Craftsman+1000+Lumin+work+Light%2Caps%2C242&sr=8-3


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WVguy said:


> I don't know what specific light he's referring to, but searching on "Craftsman 1000 Lumin self contained work Light" got the two links below, among others. Seems either one would work.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-1000-Lumen-LED-Portable-Work-Light/1000706048


 I'm guessing it's not that one, since it has a cord...

The CMCL005B looks pretty cool.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey Guys, Those terminals and ends are available separately. Most Authorized Briggs Dealers/Service outlets SHOULD stock the Master kit, which contains all the connectors needed. Normally, I just strip junk machines of wiring harnesses and solder in as required. Or you could cut the connectors off and solder in as required. For the Factory look, hit up a dealer.... about $2.00 list for a connector & terminal. Online, expect to buy boxes of 10-20. 


Briggs 5021218


https://shop.briggsandstratton.com/products/briggs-and-stratton-19615-repower-terminal-kit

I also have the terminal extraction and crimping tools, so my connections look factory.... For ALL makes & models. But these kits are required inventory to be in the Dealer programs.


GLuck, Jay


----------

